# Applying for 13A visa



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Applying for the 13A visa, I have all paper work required, so I will take paper work to the BI and what is the proceedure? when do you pay and how much?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Danman said:


> Applying for the 13A visa, I have all paper work required, so I will take paper work to the BI and what is the proceedure? when do you pay and how much?


How much does it cost?

PRINCIPAL

DEP-SPOUSE

DEP-B16

DEP-B14

Php 8,620.00

Php 8,620.00

Php 8,370.00

Php 7,870.00

Additional Fee for ACR I-Card
1 Year - + US $50

*Fees are updated as of 06 March 2014 and may change without prior notice.


The whole page from BI website:

Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danman make sure to bring your wife, if you have trouble hearing it's gonna be tough, it's somewhat noisy inside and the Immigration officers are behind windows with tiny opening's.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Danman make sure to bring your wife, if you have trouble hearing it's gonna be tough, it's somewhat noisy inside and the Immigration officers are behind windows with tiny opening's.


I might add to this that even though they do speak "English" at times their accent is so heavy that you still can't really understand what they are saying. For most circumstances I have my Wife with me to act as an interpeter.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My wife brings me as the interpreter... she speaks Illongo, but does not speak bureaucratic. It helps if you know both ha ha

I just got all my paperwork gathered for my 13a. I will turn it in after the first (payday). Glad we can do it in our local office (Iloilo) although the website says they do not do it. The website also says the letter has to be notarized... local office said it does not... but since it is called a "joint letter" it means we both have to sign it. 

One thing you will find here is every office, sometimes every clerk, has their own set of rules. And they are ALL right!


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Has anyone got a copy of the joint letter we need to submit as an idiots guide and I assume it needs to be notorised

Regards

Himmy123


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Interpreter, Bring one with patience*



Tukaram said:


> My wife brings me as the interpreter... she speaks Illongo, but does not speak bureaucratic. It helps if you know both ha ha
> 
> I just got all my paperwork gathered for my 13a. I will turn it in after the first (payday). Glad we can do it in our local office (Iloilo) although the website says they do not do it. The website also says the letter has to be notarized... local office said it does not... but since it is called a "joint letter" it means we both have to sign it.
> 
> One thing you will find here is every office, sometimes every clerk, has their own set of rules. And they are ALL right!


Good idea... yes the person you want to bring also has to be aware of the bureaucracy and have endless patience and be friendly, I've stood in line and watched more than one expat suffer because his other half was having a melt down, not good at the PBI.

I made the mistake my first visit (wife was ill and stayed in the AC Van outside) and brought the wife's sister, had no idea what she was saying but found out later she was acting like a big shot ... Oh boy did I suffer that day . Believe me kind words and the right people can make the difference.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Has anyone got a copy of the joint letter we need to submit as an idiots guide and I assume it needs to be notorised
> 
> ...


This letter is from the Chicago Philippine Consulate you'll have to change the header and address but this is what I used.


http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/petition.pdf

Philippine Bureau of Immigration website for Bureau head and address.
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks M.C.A. Much appreciated


----------

